# how do you say "you're beautiful" in catalan?



## bobgoblin99

how do you say "you're beautiful" in catalan? ("you're" or "you are"


if you can help me that would be great
thank you


----------



## kiyama

Seria: ets guapa


----------



## bobgoblin99

thank you soo much!!


----------



## Salvita

bobgoblin99 said:


> how do you say "you're beautiful" in catalan? ("you're" or "you are"
> 
> 
> if you can help me that would be great
> thank you


 
Hi bobgoblin99:

others options:
masculine: tu ets maco, tu ets bonic
femenine: tu ets maca, tu ets bonica

adéu


----------



## ampurdan

"Tu ets bonic"? Per un noi o home? No m'acaba de convèncer. En masculí només ho he sentit utilitzar i ho utilitzo per objectes...


----------



## betulina

ampurdan said:


> "Tu ets bonic"? Per un noi o home? No m'acaba de convèncer. En masculí només ho he sentit utilitzar i ho utilitzo per objectes...



Sí, jo ho veig igual. D'un home en diria que és "guapo" o "atractiu"; "maco" també, però en un sentit diferent, relacionat més amb la personalitat que amb l'aspecte físic.


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, una mostra més del sexisme petrificat en la llengua.


----------



## vince

betulina said:


> Sí, jo ho veig igual. D'un home en diria que és "guapo" o "atractiu"; "maco" també, però en un sentit diferent, relacionat més amb la personalitat que amb l'aspecte físic.



So maco when describing men refers to being a beautiful person,

while maca when describing women means looking beautiful?


----------



## betulina

vince said:


> So maco when describing men refers to being a beautiful person,
> 
> while maca when describing women means looking beautiful?



In fact it has the same meaning for both genders, but I think speakers can feel this connotation, or this difference. If you say that a man is "maco", you understand that he is a nice person, but not necessarily good-looking. When describing women, it can be used in both meanings. It's specially used for describing her personality, but it can also be related to her appearance. However, it is quite soft, as it can be a bit ambiguous. "Guapa", "bonica", "preciosa", are more specifically related to atractiveness. In fact, if you are told "que maca que ets" or "ets molt maca", you might think... "mmm... what do you mean?"  It depends on who says it and how. 
Of course, if you tell a man that he is "maco" it can be a bit ambiguous, too, as he might think that you are saying this to not to say that he is "guapo". It's a tricky word, somehow (but of course, not always).


----------



## ozon

aquell cavall "mascle" es molt maco.
La dona ha tingut un fill molt maco. (?)
Encara que las frases anterionrs em senbla que son correctes tambe' em sona que "un home maco" es refereix al caracter o personalitat.


----------



## gremlin

betulina said:


> In fact it has the same meaning for both genders, but I think speakers can feel this connotation, or this difference. If you say that a man is "maco", you understand that he is a nice person, but not necessarily good-looking. When describing women, it can be used in both meanings. It's specially used for describing her personality, but it can also be related to her appearance. However, it is quite soft, as it can be a bit ambiguous. "Guapa", "bonica", "preciosa", are more specifically related to atractiveness. In fact, if you are told "que maca que ets" or "ets molt maca", you might think... "mmm... what do you mean?"  It depends on who says it and how.
> Of course, if you tell a man that he is "maco" it can be a bit ambiguous, too, as he might think that you are saying this to not to say that he is "guapo". It's a tricky word, somehow (but of course, not always).


 
this got me thinking...
how would you say something like this...

I admire your strength during this difficult time. I've learned so much over the past couple of weeks, and it only strengthens my attraction to you. The physical attraction has always been there, because I find that you are a beautiful woman. In the past week I have seen a glimpse of your inner beauty; and thought of little else since.


----------



## betulina

gremlin said:


> this got me thinking...
> how would you say something like this...
> 
> I admire your strength during this difficult time. I've learned so much over the past couple of weeks, and it only strengthens my attraction to you. The physical attraction has always been there, because I find that you are a beautiful woman. In the past week I have seen a glimpse of your inner beauty; and thought of little else since.



Hi, Gremlin! Welcome!!

In this case, as you talk about the physical attraction, it's very clear what you are referring to. So you can say "ets una dona molt guapa", "una dona preciosa", or you can also say "ets una dona molt maca", because there is no doubt what you are talking about, although it's softer than saying "guapa". It might depends on the relationship, as well.

If you want a translation, here it is (roughly):

"Admiro la fortalesa que tens en aquests moments difícils. He après moltíssim les dues últimes setmanes, i això només enforteix l'atracció que sento per tu. D'atracció física sempre n'hi ha hagut, perquè trobo que ets una dona molt guapa. Aquesta última setmana he començat a veure la teva bellesa interior; i pràcticament no he pogut pensar en res més."


----------

